# Chickens!!



## NH-Murph (Jun 25, 2015)

Just finished up this chicken coop and run. May have got a little carried away with the exterior lighting, insulation, tyvek, etc, but I should get some years out of it. Here it is...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks Great !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks great, how many chickens do you have and what kind are they? I have 6 myself, three Plymouth Rock Bards, and three New Hampshire Cross.







They're still young so no eggs yet!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Chickens are going to have good life...high rise w/pool and view.


----------



## NH-Murph (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks fellas. We've got 10 partridge rocks, 2 wynnedots, 2 white silkie bantams, a couple random pullets that I am not so sure on and 5 ducks. I put the coop high enough so I can put the wheelbarrow under it and clean it out through a scuttle in the floor. Everyone hatched this spring, so another couple months before we see any eggs. These are going to be the layers, and next year we plan to start doing meat birds and Kunekune pigs. We just bought this place, so we're working hard to get to the hobby farm we want. I'm actually just in for lunch from some tractor logging... Reclaiming a pasture full of 50-60 year old pasture pine.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sooooo we can look forward to pics soon.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice set up. Great idea for cleaning! We have 12 barred rock and a white leghorn. The eggs keep coming- we are giving dozens to the local food pantry where they are giving them out to seniors. Chickens are fun to keep.
....solar heat for the winter!


----------



## NH-Murph (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks. That's a nice way to deal with the extra eggs. I'm sure we're going to have a lot ourselves, come August.


----------



## Gundog (Apr 17, 2013)

Very nice coop and run. I have been researching making a coop myself and gathering free and cheap building materials off CL. I have most of the materials gathered to start I just need some windows. I have 18 3 1/2 week old chicks in a brooder so I have to get busy with the coop soon. I drive the food bank truck every Tuesday morning and that is why I got so many chickens I also plan to donate the extra eggs to the food bank.

Mike


----------

